# to roll your eyes at someone



## Perrito

Okay, in WR dictionaries/forums, I can find: Roll your eyes: Poner los ojos en blanco, but I don't know how to say: AT ME.  Don't roll your eyes AT ME.  No pongas los ojos en blanco CONmigo?  Is CON the prepostion?  

Thanks
Greg


----------



## marcoszorrilla

No me pongas los ojos en blanco.


----------



## Perrito

Ah, great, it's just an object pronoun!


----------



## Covi_cd

oO'?
Yes... but, ...I think, in this case, could be "_No me mires así_", isn't?
Now, I'm mixed up :S


----------



## Lunamora

I came to ask the same thing. I don't think "poner los ojos en blanco" is the same as "roll your eyes (at someone)". The first is used for when you are, say, losing consciousness? But the English expression implies a mockery or <sighing in frustration at what another person said/did>.

Perdón, paso al castellano. Soy hablante de español, latina. Les juro que no me suena para nada lo de poner los ojos en blanco para expresar esto. Pero no encuentro una expresión para decir lo mismo tampoco. Esto de que la otra persona medio se está burlando con ese gesto. Pido ayuda con esto, ¿se dice realmente así? ¿soy yo que no conozco la expresión? y ¿hay una mejor forma de decirlo?? Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## michelmontescuba

En Cuba decimos "no me vires/revires los ojos", o más coloquialmente: "no me estés virando/ revirando los ojos".


----------



## Lunamora

Ahí vi que hay un hilo más completo con más opciones en Don't roll your eyes at me.

Sí, es como yo decía, poner los ojos en blancos es raro, para argentinos por lo menos. Gracias igual.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Existen muchas variantes como puedes ver. La mejor opción es la que sea natural en tu país. En Cuba se usan las que te dije, pero quizá en tu país no exista una frase equivalente.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Yo soy argentino y no me suena raro "poner los ojos en blanco", como señal de hastío o extrema impaciencia.


----------



## michelmontescuba

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Yo soy argentino y no me suena raro "poner los ojos en blanco", como señal de hastío o extrema impaciencia.


Ahora, el asunto es como traducir "don't roll your eyes at me" cuando nos molesta que alguien haga esa expresión. ¿Te resulta natural "no (me) pongas los ojos en blanco"?


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Sí. 
Aunque, ahora que lo pienso, probablemente "to roll one's eyes" en inglés cubra una gama más amplia y a veces menos severa que ponerlos, literalmente, "en blanco", de manera que las pupilas queden ocultas. 

Uno desenfoca los ojos y los dirige hacia arriba arriba como señal de desconcierto, como buscando una respuesta en la mente (insultantemente, ante una pregunta estúpida, por ejemplo), para invocar a Dios por paciencia, etcétera. Los "hace girar", sin llegar al extremo de ponerlos en blanco.


----------



## Ballenero

Lo suyo sería decir: ¡no tornes los ojos! o ¡no me tornes los ojos!


----------



## michelmontescuba

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Sí.
> Aunque, ahora que lo pienso, probablemente "to roll one's eyes" en inglés cubra una gama más amplia y a veces menos severa que ponerlos, literalmente, "en blanco", de manera que las pupilas queden ocultas.
> 
> Uno desenfoca los ojos y los dirige hacia arriba arriba como señal de desconcierto, como buscando una respuesta en la mente (insultantemente, ante una pregunta estúpida, por ejemplo), para invocar a Dios por paciencia, etcétera. Los "hace girar", sin llegar al extremo de ponerlos en blanco.


Por tu respuesta pareciera entonces que "poner los hojos en blanco" no es precisamente una equivalencia a la frase en inglés.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Correcto, no sería exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Rocko!

Por aquí, solo decimos "no me hagas/pongas esa cara", y reservamos los "ojitos en blanco" para los que lanzan su último respiro y se van al más allá, también para los que se desvanecen o los que se desmayan.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Coincido con Rocko! Además de los ejemplos que el puso, también se utiliza "poner los ojos en blanco" cuando alguien tiene algún tipo de ataque epiléptico o de otro tipo. No creo que se utilice como equivalente a frase del OP.


----------



## Ferrol

El problema es que la frase del OP no da contexto, pero coincido con marcos zorrilla y  Monsieurgonzalito y discrepo con Rocko. Su sentido en   España
Z, donde se usa bastante, no está limitado a lo que dicen él y Michel . Pego abajo lo que dice el DLE de la r.a.e.
Yo lo he oído sobre todo como una expresión que denota fuerte admiración o deseo de algo (una persona atractiva del otro sexo -siempre que uno sea "straight"/ , un comentario sobre una comida en un restaurante excelente, unas vacaciones envidiables....)

poner alguien los ojos en blanco

1. loc. verb. Volverlos de modo que apenas se descubra más que lo blanco deellos.

2. loc. verb. Denotar gran admiración o estupor.o

Y según el "Diccionario de uso del español" de Maria Moliner

*"Poner los ojos en blanco *delante de algo o de alguien. Mostrar por la cosa o persona de que se trata una admiración o devoción exageradas"

Coincide totalmente con el contexto en el que he oido la expresión en mi vida

Pero "roll one's eyes" no parece que signifique lo mismo

Según el Cambridge Dictionnary
*roll your eyes*


to move your eyes around in a circle because someone has said or done something stupid or strange: 
"Don't pay any attention to what he says," Carrie said rolling her eyes.

Por tanto y a la espera del contexto yo diría

"No me pongas esos ojos/no me mires así/No me mires de esa manera"


----------



## michelmontescuba

Entonces  al final parece que todos estamos de acuerdo en que "no (me) pongas los ojos en blanco" no es una buena opción.


----------



## Ballenero

Creo que sería un gesto de resignación, entonces la otra persona diría:
_¡No pongas esa cara de cordero degollado!
¡No me mires con esos ojos de cordero degollado!_

¿Conocen esta expresión?


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Creo que _"no me pongas caras"_ es más adecuado. 

_"Ojos de cordero degollado"_ es otra idea, es hacerse la víctima.


----------



## michelmontescuba

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> _"Ojos de cordero degollado"_ es otra idea, es hacerse la víctima.


----------



## Ferrol

Ballenero said:


> Creo que sería un gesto de resignación, entonces la otra persona diría:
> _¡No pongas esa cara de cordero degollado!
> ¡No me mires con esos ojos de cordero degollado!_
> 
> ¿Conocen esta expresión?


Creo que no encaja con la definicion que da el diccionario de "roll onee's eyes at"
 Mirar con ojod de cordero degollado , es mirar con ternura o arrobo,  muy diferente a como se mira a alguien que (en opinión del que mira) ha dicho o hecho algo estúpido


----------



## Ballenero

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> _"Ojos de cordero degollado"_ es otra idea, es hacerse la víctima.


¿Y de qué estamos hablando?
Es mirada de impotencia, de resignación.
Diccionario de variantes del español. Cara de cordero degollado.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Los ojos o cara de cordero degollado no coinciden con la expresión facial de "roll one's eyes". El concepto tampoco es el mismo.


----------



## nelliot53

Ballenero said:


> Lo suyo sería decir: ¡no tornes los ojos! o ¡no me tornes los ojos!


 

torno-  8. m. Vuelta alrededor, movimiento circular o rodeo.

Ésta es la que más he escuchado y se relaciona bastante con "roll your eyes", pero como "*entornar*".

DLE-RAE  *entornar*
2. tr. Cerrar los ojos de manera incompleta.   3. tr. Inclinar, ladear, trastornar.

Por acá se escucha "entornar los ojos" e "inclinar los ojos".


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

nelliot53 said:


> DLE-RAE *entornar*
> 2. tr. Cerrar los ojos de manera incompleta. 3. tr. Inclinar, ladear, trastornar.
> 
> Por acá se escucha "entornar los ojos" e "inclinar los ojos".


En realidad, es lógico suponer que este "entornar" venga de "entornar la puerta o ventana", lo cual sí es un movimiento giratorio, más que con cualquier movimiento circular de los ojos en sí.


----------



## kaoruca

Acabo de flipar. Para mí, toda la vida, "poner los ojos en blanco" ha sido para marcar una expresión de exasperación y hastío. Cuando elevas los ojos hacia el cielo y/o los giras. Es que, que yo sepa (o es lo que he creído hasta hoy), es la expresión en español para esa acción. "Rodar los ojos" no se usa en español de España.


----------



## michelmontescuba

¿Y cuál sería tu traducción para "don't roll your eyes at me"?


----------



## kaoruca

michelmontescuba said:


> ¿Y cuál sería tu traducción para "don't roll your eyes at me"?



En cada región tendrán su expresión. Yo he leído muchas veces en latino "rodar los ojos" y no digo que esté mal, sólo que en España eso no se usa. Aquí siempre se ha usado (que yo sepa, vamos) "poner los ojos en blanco" y con ese "at me" lo traduciría tal cual lo ha hecho marcoszorrilla en el post #2. El tema es que, al buscarlo en la RAE, he visto que no está contemplada la acepción de mostrar hastío o exasperación y me ha sorprendido, ya que, aunque también puedes poner los ojos en blanco de placer, yo siempre he usado "poner los ojos en blanco" para expresar subir los ojos al cielo o girarlos de exasperación.


----------



## michelmontescuba

kaoruca said:


> Aquí siempre se ha usado (que yo sepa, vamos) "poner los ojos en blanco" y con ese "at me" lo traduciría tal cual lo ha hecho marcoszorrilla en el post #2.


Pues a eso queríamos llegar. Si puedes validar la propuesta del post #2, pues misterio resuelto. Ahora sabemos que, al menos en algunas regiones de España esa es una posible traducción para la frase en cuestión.


----------



## kaoruca

michelmontescuba said:


> Pues a eso queríamos llegar. Si puedes validar la propuesta del post #2, pues misterio resuelto. Ahora sabemos que, al menos en algunas regiones de España esa es una posible traducción para la frase en cuestión.



El tema es que creía que esa acepción aparecía en la RAE, pero ya he visto que no. Me he quedado helada


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

rodar, los ojos (amén de que es intransitivo, uno no "rueda" algo):


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica: “no me tuerza los ojos”.


----------



## Pablo75

Yo diría (Argentina):

- No (me) revolees los ojos   - (creo que es regional)

Aquí hay otro hilo: revolear los ojos

revolees los ojos - Traducción al inglés - ejemplos español | Reverso Context

Para mí, poner ojos en blanco es todo blanco, como indica el DLE (1). 

"Ponérsele los ojos en blanco" a alguien significa éxtasis o desvanecimiento; " poner los ojos en blanco" es hacerlo adrede, para lo cual hay que tener una habilidad con los ojos que yo no tengo. En cualquier caso, es una expresión facial bastante impresionante de ver.  

En el DLE:

*poner alguien los ojos en blanco*

1. loc. verb. Volverlos de modo que apenas se descubra más que lo blanco de ellos.

2. loc. verb. Denotar gran admiración o estupor.

*revolver alguien los ojos*

1. loc. verb. Volver la vista en redondo, vaga y desatentadamente, por efecto de una violenta pasión o accidente.

*volver los ojos*

1. loc. verb. Torcerlos al tiempo de mirar, lo cual hacen muy comúnmente los niños.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

"revolear los ojos" lo he escuchado, y me parece adecuado.


----------



## Niolus

Mirar a alguien con "cara de circunstancias". Es una opción.


----------

